# Kolink Observatory RGB



## Lennart32 (20. April 2019)

Hallo, ich habe mir das o.g. Gehäuse geholt. Leider liegt weder eine Anleitung bei, noch findet man was im Internet dazu. 

Ich möchte meine Gehäusekühler anschließen, und auch die RGB nutzen. 

Die Gehäuselüfter Kabel sehen so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind 6 Eingänge. 

Dann gibt es diesen großen Hub (?):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schätze mal, man muss die Kabel von den Kühler dort reinstecken. Aber in welcher Reihefolge? Es gibt Fan 1 -6 

Dann gibt es zwei Kabel die von diesen "Hub" ausgehen. Einmal ein Kabel, was "Power LED" heißt, und zwei lange "Pins" hat. 

Das andere Kabel sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und andere Seite des zweiten Kabels:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: habe vom Netzteil ein passendes Kabel gefunden, Power LED und wie man die Lüfter an diesen Hub etc. anschließt bleibt offen

Wie muss man jetzt was anschließen? 

MfG


----------



## evilgrin68 (20. April 2019)

Der Hub kann halt 6 Lüfter steuern, die Reihenfolge sollte egal sein. Die Spannungsversorgung haste ja schon selber rausgefunden. Für das letzte Kabel könnte man den Kolink Support anschreiben. 

Wie wird denn der HUB gesteuert? Fernbedienung? Vielleicht soll der letzte Stecker an die Power LED des Gehäuses, sozusagen als Kontroll LED.

Wo haste das Teil gekauft? Caseking? Die haben da mal ein Video gedreht, vielleicht Wissen die wofür das Kabel samt Stecker ist,


----------



## Narbennarr (21. April 2019)

Die Lüfterkabel müssen in den Hub, Reihenfolge egal. Das Teil kann ja eh nur die Beleuchtung und nicht die RPM steuern. Stromkabel (dicker 4 Pin Molex) muss an Netzteil. Der Power-LED Anschluss hat meines Wissens nach bei dem Case keine Funktion!


----------



## friedolin (9. September 2019)

Falls jemand nochmal hier drauf stoßen sollte... Es gibt ein meiner Meinung nach ganz hilfreiches Video zur Thematik auf YouTube:

YouTube

Inbesondere ist darauf zu achten, die Slots für die Lüfter 1 bis 6 in korrekter numerischer Reihenfolge zu belegen (Slots FAN1 - FAN4 benutzen bei Nutzung der Lüfter im Standardlieferumfang).

Des Weiteren gibt es zweimal einen "Reset SW"-Anschluss, was schlecht gekennzeichnet ist. Einer davon ist nämlich für die RGB-Steuerung....

Unabhängig davon ist eine Steuerung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit leider nicht möglich. Die Jungs laufen im Standard immer auf Vollgas, was ziemlich nervig ist. Falls jemand dazu einen Lösungsansatz hat, gerne in den Raum werfen


----------



## Narbennarr (9. September 2019)

Kannst die Kabel modizieren. Die zwei Kabel für den Lüfterbetrieb rauspinnen und einen normalen Lüfterstecker draufmachen...etwas geschick und know-how vorrausgesetzt


----------



## Sven976 (4. Oktober 2019)

Wie bekomme ich dieses Hub denn an ein AURA kompatibles Board angeschlossen? Das Hub hat unten ne Buchse für RGB allerdings wird kein Kabel dafür mitgeliefert. Wie habt ihr das gemacht ?`


----------

